# Экструзия L4-L5 диска. Экструзия L5-S1 диска с каудальной миграцией вещества диска. Протрузия L3-L4. Нужна ли операция?



## Мельникова Наталья (25 Дек 2021)

Здравствуйте. Это описание моего МРТ. Белгородские врачи уверяют, что срочно необходимо оперировать. Это так или есть способ полечить.
Правомедиальная правосторонняя протрузия L3-L4,размером 0,3см.,позвоночный канал на уровне пролабирования диска не сужен.просвет фораминальных окон не сужен с обеих сторон, без признаков компрессии спинномозговых корешков;
Медиальная экструзия L4-L5,размером 0,55см,позвоночный канал на уровне пролабирования диска не сужен;просвет фораминальных окон не сужен с обеих сторон, без признаков компрессии нервных корешков;
Медиальная экструзия L5-S1 размером 0,65см, с каудальной миграцией на 0,65см в медиальном секторе,без признаков отрыва от медиального материала,без диформации дурального мешка,позвоночный канал на уровне проламбирования диска не сужен;просвет фораминальных окон незначительно сужен слева,с деформацией левого нервного корешка.
Конус спинного мозга имеет обычную конфигурацию, ширину и однородную структуру.
Выявлены признаки спондилоартроза на уровне L4-S1 сегментов.
Отмечается избыточное скопление жидкости в полости межпозвоночных суставов на уровне L1-D1 сегмента с обеих сторон.
Минимальные инфильтративно- отвесные изменения паравертебральных мягких тканей на уровне L4-S1 сегментов.
Минимальные отечные изменения подкожно-жировой клетчатки на уровне L1-S3.
ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ
МР-картина дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Экструзия L4-L5 диска.Экструзия L5-S1 диска с каудальной миграцией вещества диска. Протрузия L3-L4 диска. Спондилоз на уровне L2-L5 сегментов. Спондилоартроз на уровне L4-S1 сегментов.Синовит межпозвоночных суставов на уровне L1-S1 сегмента с обеих сторон. Отек паравертебральных мягких тканей на уровне L4-S1 сегментов(более вероятно,воспалительного генеза).
Помогите пожалуйста


----------



## La murr (25 Дек 2021)

@Мельникова Наталья, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Мельникова Наталья (25 Дек 2021)

Спасибо большое
@La murr, простите пожалуйста. Пишет, что слишком большой файл, как быть?


----------



## La murr (25 Дек 2021)

@Мельникова Наталья, при загрузке снимков с диска попробуйте воспользоваться этими рекомендациями, пожалуйста - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23773/post-406438
Или загрузите папку DICOM на файлообменник или облачное хранилище и дайте ссылку для просмотра в теме или переписке с врачом.


----------



## Мельникова Наталья (25 Дек 2021)

@La murr, а по электронной почте Вам никак нельзя отправить снимки. Я из деревни и интернет на телефоне.



Мельникова Наталья написал(а):


> @La murr, а по электронной почте Вам никак нельзя отправить снимки. Я из деревни и интернет на телефоне.


Подскажите пожалуйста, а как мне ссылку доктору скинуть


----------



## La murr (25 Дек 2021)

@Мельникова Наталья, ссылка на Вашу тему находится в поисковой строке браузера.


			https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/31675/


----------



## Мельникова Наталья (25 Дек 2021)

@La murr, спасибо большое


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Дек 2021)

Мельникова Наталья написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Это описание моего МРТ. Белгородские врачи уверяют, что срочно необходимо оперировать. Это так или есть способ полечить.
> Правомедиальная правосторонняя протрузия L3-L4,размером 0,3см.,позвоночный канал на уровне пролабирования диска не сужен.просвет фораминальных окон не сужен с обеих сторон, без признаков компрессии спинномозговых корешков;
> Медиальная экструзия L4-L5,размером 0,55см,позвоночный канал на уровне пролабирования диска не сужен;просвет фораминальных окон не сужен с обеих сторон, без признаков компрессии нервных корешков;
> Медиальная экструзия L5-S1 размером 0,65см, с каудальной миграцией на 0,65см в медиальном секторе,без признаков отрыва от медиального материала,без диформации дурального мешка,позвоночный канал на уровне проламбирования диска не сужен;просвет фораминальных окон незначительно сужен слева,с деформацией левого нервного корешка.
> ...


Это описание МРТ.
А зачем делали это исследование?

И лучше сам диск показать


----------



## Мельникова Наталья (26 Дек 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это описание МРТ.
> А зачем делали это исследование?
> 
> И лучше сам диск показать


Хорошо. Я пришлю фото. У меня с августа очень сильно болит спина и начала неметь левая нога.мне больно и ходить , и сидеть, и стоять.последнее время даже тяжело переворачиваться с бока на бок, когда лежишь.чтоб встать с кровати мне приходится опираться на трость.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Дек 2021)

По описанию есть грыжи. 
Возможно это причина боли.
Врачи вас осматривали?
Как лечили?
Слабость а ноге есть? Ходить на пятках и на носках можете?


----------



## Мельникова Наталья (26 Дек 2021)

Лечение НПВС, обезболивающими препаратами, мазями не даёт эффекта. Сама нашла  занятия ЛФК, пользуюсь аппликатором Кузнецова. После занятий онемение на некоторое время уходит

Да, врачи осматривали. Три врача. Лечили все. Лечение у всех приблизительно одинаковое(Вольтарен, амелатекс, Ксефокам, капельницы с новокаином и папаверином,мази), вот сейчас последний ещё добавил аксомон и магнито-терапию.
Хотела сама записаться на иглоукалывание(только не знаю можно ли)

Слабости в ноге нет.хожу на полной ноге, но ощущение как нога была оневшая, а потом не до конца отпустила. К ночи онемение сильнее, особенно пальцы и пятка


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Дек 2021)

Мельникова Наталья написал(а):


> Слабости в ноге нет, хожу на полной ноге, но ощущение как нога была оневшая, а потом не до конца отпустила. К ночи онемение сильнее, особенно пальцы и пятка.


Онемение признак страдание корешка, не не причина для операции.
Готовы дальше бороться или готовы идти на операцию?
Сколько уже обострение?


----------



## Мельникова Наталья (26 Дек 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Готовы дальше бороться или готовы идти на операцию?
> Сколько уже обострение?


Я готова лечиться. Я очень боюсь операции и осложнений после нее, но и меня очень пугает мысть, что не откажут ли ноги совсем.боли не проходят с последних чисел августа, а с13 декабря стало совсем хуже.
Хотела ещё спросить про массаж и ортопедический карсет на всю спину.сейчас стягивают или платком шерстяным или пояс на поясницу одеваюсь. Без фиксации поясницы ходить очень трудно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Дек 2021)

Мельникова Наталья написал(а):


> Я готова лечиться.


А есть где и чем?



Мельникова Наталья написал(а):


> Я очень боюсь операции и осложнений после нее, но и меня очень пугает мысть, что не откажут ли ноги совсем.боли не проходят с последних чисел августа, а с13 декабря стало совсем хуже.


Операцию делают по показаниям, тему про показания нашли?



Мельникова Наталья написал(а):


> Хотела ещё спросить про массаж и ортопедический карсет на всю спину.сейчас стягивают или платком шерстяным или пояс на поясницу одеваюсь. Без фиксации поясницы ходить очень трудно


Корсет нужен. 
Типы и цели применения корсетов при боли в спине.​ 


> Корсеты могут применяться для защиты от холода, для защиты позвоночника от перегрузки при работе,  для защиты позвоночника от движения при боли в спине. Сейчас формируется новое поколение поясов для лечения боли в спине.


----------



## Мельникова Наталья (26 Дек 2021)

Лечиться я буду, только скажите как лучше. В Белгороде я нашла центр реабилитации-мне до него ездить 70км, но я готова (там иглоукалывание и массаж). Массаж ноги делаю дома. Хотела приобрести магнитный прибор для того, чтоб дома применять магнитотерапии.

Физкультуру сама дома начала делать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Дек 2021)

Ждем снимки.
Анализы делали? СОЭ, СРБ?


----------



## Мельникова Наталья (26 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, анализы завтра иду сдавать. Как придет результат, я Вам скину.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Дек 2021)

Тему про показания к операции нашли?


----------



## Мельникова Наталья (26 Дек 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тему про показания к операции нашли?


Нет, не нашла пока.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Дек 2021)

Все просто.
Показания к операции определяются самочувствием и состоянием.
*Неотложные показания*, когда "писаем и какаем в штаны" и "кричим о боли" на фоне неэффективности интенсивного лечения), в общем-то надо оперироваться быстро, потом как можете не восстановиться. В общем-то тут врач вас должен уговаривать и объяснять, а не лечить (и лечить конечно). Тут не просто НАДО на операцию, а НАДО УСПЕТЬ на операцию.

*Плановые показания*, когда "до холодильника и до туалета доходим, а до работы нет". А задача врача обеспечивать хорошее консервативное лечение направленное на улучшение вашего состояния до работоспособного. То есть боль такая, что это касается не только Вас и вашего терпения, но и семьи, которую надо кормить или от которой нужна помощь.
И отводят на это срок до трех месяцев из расчета - кому нужен такой работник (муж, жена) если его 3 месяца нет на работе. Не себе, не работодателю, не государству, ни семье. Три месяца, дает государство на лечение (больничный), а потом предлагает операцию или иди на инвалидность. Тут много зависит от работы, грузчик сдастся, а менеджер, хоть и кривенький, но на работу ходит.
Ну а в семье-тут у кого как.

Остались только *"профилактические"* показания, т.е. когда на работу ходите и боль терпимая и касается только Вас. Кривой, больной, охающий, но работу хожу и все довольны. В этом случае решение принимать вам.

Вот теперь скажите по каким показаниям Вы собираетесь делать операцию?

Хочу только напомнить, что изменение образа жизни, который уже привел к формированию грыжи диска, надо менять в любом случае, т.к. не важно как вы справитесь с проблемой-консервативно или оперативно, если будете жить по прежнему, то заработаете новые грыжи или додавите старые до "писаем и какаем в штаны"!


----------



## Мельникова Наталья (26 Дек 2021)

Поняла. Спасиб Вам большое.у меня пока "профилактические" показания к операции. Образ жизни постараюсь поменять, но я живу в деревне, а отсюда и все проблемы.  По поводу лечения я тоже поняла немного, особенно читая темы на Вашем сайте.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Дек 2021)

Мельникова Наталья написал(а):


> ... у меня пока "профилактические" показания к операции. Образ жизни постараюсь поменять, но я живу в деревне, а отсюда и все проблемы.


Корсет. 



Мельникова Наталья написал(а):


> По поводу лечения я тоже поняла немного, особенно читая темы на Вашем сайте.


Лучше переспросите.


----------



## Мельникова Наталья (26 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, а можно спросить по поводу блокады. Можно ли делать ее и с каким препаратом на Ваш взгляд лучше. У нас в городе есть клиника, в которой можно это сделать. У нас чаще применяют дипроспан.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Дек 2021)

Мельникова Наталья написал(а):


> У нас чаще применяют дипроспан


Вполне можно.
И мы с ним работаем в том числе.


----------



## Мельникова Наталья (27 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте. 
Снимки МРТ



МРТ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Дек 2021)

> У меня с августа очень сильно болит спина и начала неметь левая нога. Мне больно и ходить.


Сторона боли и сторона страдания корешка совпадает.
Лучше диск ставить.


----------



## Мельникова Наталья (27 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, простите пожалуйста.это нужна полностью замена межпозвоночного диска. И как срочно это необходимо делать (есть ли у меня время). И можно узнать пожалуйста в Вашей клинике сколько будет стоить данная операция.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Дек 2021)

Мельникова Наталья написал(а):


> ... это нужна полностью замена межпозвоночного диска. И как срочно это необходимо делать (есть ли у меня время). И можно узнать пожалуйста в Вашей клинике сколько будет стоить данная операция.


Лучше диск МРТ для просмотра ставить. 
У нас в клинике не оперируют.
У нас задача не отдать на операцию,
а если есть показания, то вовремя отправить на операцию.
И если операция, то забрать и восстановить до рабочего состояния.



> Поняла. Спасиб Вам большое.у меня пока "профилактические" показания к операции. Образ жизни постараюсь поменять, но я живу в деревне, а отсюда и все проблемы.  По поводу лечения я тоже поняла немного, особенно читая темы на Вашем сайте.


Вы для себя сделали вывод.
Пока бороться.
Если мнение не поменяете, попробуем составить программу действий.


----------



## Мельникова Наталья (28 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое Вам за все. Нет, мнение я не меняю. Лечение всеми способами, а операции это уже совсем крайний случай.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Дек 2021)

Как лечить будете?


----------



## Мельникова Наталья (28 Дек 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как лечить будете?


Сейчас мне осталось 3 капельницы (физраствор+новокаин+дексаметазон+папаверин.).3 укола комбилепена. 5 процедур магнито-терапии. Вчера добавил врач сердалуд попить 7 дней.Ношу ортопедический корсет. Делаю комплекс ЛФК и массаж левой ноги. С 10 января записалась на курс иглоукалывания (раньше нет мест).  Состояние улучшается. Уходит онемение и боли спали немного.появилось больше уверенности в ногах и движениях

Мне легче ходить и встаю с кровати уже без помощи трости. Сидеть ещё трудно и больно.
Вы подскажете пожалуйста может ещё что-то нужно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Дек 2021)

Мельникова Наталья написал(а):


> Сейчас мне осталось 3 капельницы (физраствор+новокаин+дексаметазон+папаверин.).3 укола комбилепена. 5 процедур магнито-терапии. Вчера добавил врач сердалуд попить 7 дней.Ношу ортопедический корсет. Делаю комплекс ЛФК и массаж левой ноги. С 10 января записалась на курс иглоукалывания (раньше нет мест).  Состояние улучшается. Уходит онемение и боли спали немного.появилось больше уверенности в ногах и движениях


Хорошо лечите.



Мельникова Наталья написал(а):


> Мне легче ходить и встаю с кровати уже без помощи трости. Сидеть ещё трудно и больно.
> Вы подскажете пожалуйста может ещё что-то нужно.


Есть у меня заготовка.
Прочтите, расставьте свое лечение по задачам и по методам.
Хотите обсудим, что и как.
Простят меня мои коллеги, но ещё раз повторю своё мнение о комплексном лечении. Каждому хочется услышать индивидуальный ответ, а не искать его в ответах другим.
При формировании лечебных программ основным является комплексный подход с учетом индивидуальных особенностей пациента и течения болезни. Комплексный и индивидуальный подход, заключается в том, что одновременно используются несколько лечебных методов из разных направлений лечения.

*1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока:*
1.1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия - НПВП, анальгетики и в т.ч. самое эффективное - локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов);
1.2. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц-миорелаксанты
1.3. Улучшение лимфо- и кровотока-массаж, лимфодренаж
1.4. Физиотерапия;
1.5. Рефлексотерапия, в т.ч. самая простая домашняя-аппликатор типа Кузнецова

*2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры:*
2.1. Отдых, лечение правильным положением;
2.2. Ношение бандажей, корсетов для иммобилизации пораженного участка позвоночника;
2.3. Мануальная терапия, массаж и вытяжение позвоночника для восстановления подвижности в непораженных сегментах;
2.4. Вытяжение позвоночника в пораженном сегменте;
2.5. Использование ортопедических матрацев с функцией профилактического вытяжения;
2.6. Обучающие программы правильного поведения пациентов;
2.7. Физические упражнения;
2.8. Психологическая коррекция.

*3. Уменьшение размеров грыжевого выпячивания:*
3.1. Хирургическая декомпрессия, как метод с доказанной эффективностью;
3.2. Время и весь набор методик не имеющих доказанной эффективности, но помогающих организму бороться с проблемой самостоятельно за счет улучшения кровоснабжения в зоне поражения.
3.2.1 Методики рефлекторно расширяющие сосуды:
— рефлексотерапия (иглотерапия, аппликаторы Ивана Ивановича Кузнецова, «Колючий врачеватель», «Ляпко» или «Редокс», инъекционная рефлексотерапия в том числе и гомеопатических средств);
— «поверхностные» — рефлекторные методики физиотерапии (электротерапия, в том числе электрофорез препаратов возможно размягчающих и уменьшающих грыжу диска (Папаин), теплотерапия);
— лечебная физкультура, поскольку ее основной задачей, при межпозвонковой грыже диска, является восстановление подвижности не в месте поражения, а выше и ниже, что приводит к расширению сосудов как вокруг, так и в месте поражения;
— биологически активные методики — пиявки, пчелы, мумие и БАДы.
3.2.2 Методики прямого воздействия на место поражения:
— в основном это «глубокая» физиотерапия — ультразвуковое воздействие, лазеротерапия, особенно высокоинтенсивная лазеротерапия (HIL терапия), высокоинтенсивная импульсная магнитотерапия (SIS терапия), ударно-волновая терапия (УВТ терапия). Именно эти методики, пожалуй, и являются наиболее перспективными.

В предлагаемом списке перечислены как методы с доказанной и признаваемой всеми эффективностью, так и методы с авторским доказательством.
Где-то применяет для лечения только одно направление, иногда два и редко где, три. Желательно использование в лечении всех направлений, т.е.специализированный стационар или центр. Первое направление: таблетки, уколы, хорошо, если физиотерапия - это поликлиника. Тоже с капельным введением, локальным введением, обязательной физиотерапией, и из второго направления - ЛФК- это стационар. Всё тоже + иголки и мануальная терапия - специализированный стационар.
Есть, конечно, где наоборот: лечат только мануальной терапией или иголками. Тут все зависит от причины, клиники и прочих особенностей. Иногда чуть подправить и полегчает, но если уж заболело по-хорошему, то и лечить надо по-хорошему!
Набор методик из каждого направления определяет врач, на основании клинической картины и состояния пациента, с учетом индивидуальных противопоказаний и стадии заболевания.

*Например:*
1. Противовоспалительная терапия в мазях, таблетках, уколах, капельницах и блокадах.
2. Миорексирующая терапия.
3. Метаболическая терапия.
4. Физиотерапия.
5. Лечебный медицинский массаж.
6. Мануальная терапия в той или иной технике
7. Вытяжение позвоночника (как ручное, так и аппаратное, лучше аутогравитационное, но все по показаниям)
8. Ортопедическая коррекция. Подбор поясничных корсетов, поддержек под поясницу, шейных воротников, подушек под голову, корректоров осанки, стелек от плоскостопия и др.
9. ЛФК
Обычно всё это формируется в специализированных центрах лечения и профилактики заболеваний позвоночника (неврологических проявлений заболеваний позвоночника).
Понимаю, что сложно составить такую программу, но узнайте, нет ли в городе специализированного центра и как лечат там.


----------



## Мельникова Наталья (29 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое. Я  Вас услышала и все поняла. Буду следовать Вашим советам. СПАСИБО.


----------

